# Hrbt 5-15



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Launched @ 12pm.........windy...a lil chop...water semi clean,slight incomin tide...........

The croakers won the day...No blues a few dink stripers...but the croakers were thick......Hit my flounder rig,with skirt,hit my jig with a Fin-ess,hit my jig with a piece of strip croaker.


Had 2 nice flatties @ about 5pm....they looked @ least 17 to 18 inches,hit the jig head with croaker strip..........lost both fish...really wished I brought a net..multiple cookie cutters all day...but to short ta even wink @  

Really windy and tha water had a nice chop...but knock on wood....no dip in tha drink,yet  


Plannin on hittin GV tomorrow in tha early AM


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Launched @ 12pm.........windy...a lil chop...water semi clean,slight incomin tide...........
> 
> The croakers won the day...No blues a few dink stripers...but the croakers were thick......Hit my flounder rig,with skirt,hit my jig with a Fin-ess,hit my jig with a piece of strip croaker.
> 
> ...


Hey Al ya doing that time traveling thing again???? Today is th 14th. Hope ya do as well tomorrow or today whichever way you see it.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Alas and Alice, my good friend Al has gone over to the Yak side  

Could have used ya on the beach today to help wade thru the critters  

Next time @ HRBT bum some of that magic flattie bait of Capt. Scott and get the net  

Sand, Plank & Boat Ho,

`bucket


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Hey Al ya doing that time traveling thing again???? Today is th 14th. Hope ya do as well tomorrow or today whichever way you see it.



As much sun I got yesterday......surprised I even typed a report..........


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Al, 

Forget the net on your yak. I use a hand gaf. I lost a 20 some year old one I had the other day so I made a new one with a #12 hook and broom handle. It looks like something captain Ahab would have used. I will put up a picture when I get a chance.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

IN VA it is illegal to gaff a striper, I prefer the lip grippers.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Ruthless, 

I never said gaff a striper. For them you just stick your hand in his mouth. Probably not a good idea for trout, flounder, or blues. The lip grippers look nice too. I just can't make one of those for $3.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

You can buy a pocket lip gripper at Bass Pro Shops for $18.95. Please don't gaff a fish if you're not going to keep it.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

??????????????????????????????? If I'm not going to keep it I don't really care if it gets off when I am trying to pull it in the boat. I take some pictures of fish but if I miss one, I'll live. If my friends don't believe me, then oh well. The gaff is meant for fish I intend to eat.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

erfisher said:


> ???????????????????????????????


Oh, you don't know what I'm talking about? You ever gaff a fish and then find out it's an inch short of legal? Now you're faced with keeping a fish that you know is going to die and getting busted or throw it back to die. Of course, gaffing them in the lower jaw doesn't hurt them, right?  Gaff on, dude.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

as long as you dont gaff through any vital organs the fish will survive most of the time


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, I have not gaffed one yet that turned out to be undersized. If the fish is iffy, I just pull him over the side. That works 95% of the time anyway. It just won't work if you have a big one. And if I decide to gaff a fish, I don't care where it lands as long as it sticks him somewhere.

Anyway, Caught myself, you use your lip gripper, Al, it's ok to use a net if you want, I like a gaff, just trying to spread a little 'advice'.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Allright, after reading all these post. I have come to the believe that everyone knows the rules/law. Everyone has their own way of doing things. If they make a mistake they have to live with it. To sit here and bicker over how to land a fish is just a waste of good fishing time.


Robert


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

well said.


----------

